# Drama, Drama, Drama s'agapo



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

I am moving to Drama later this month. Does anybody have incites on the area?Are any Brits or Americans living there?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi... have you been there before? Drama is a quite provincial town. I have spent a fair amount of time in several of the surrounding villages with trips into Drama regularly - my husband has family in the villages. There is not a whole lot to do in Drama and it is a pretty low-key place. What kind of info are you looking for?


----------



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

*Thanks for the reply*



wka said:


> Hi... have you been there before? Drama is a quite provincial town. I have spent a fair amount of time in several of the surrounding villages with trips into Drama regularly - my husband has family in the villages. There is not a whole lot to do in Drama and it is a pretty low-key place. What kind of info are you looking for?


Nope, never been there. The only time I was ever in Greece was for about four days, many years ago when I was 12 years old. I just married a Greek lady from Drama. She is there now and I'll be joining her in a couple of weeks. Low key sounds good to me. When we want more excitement, she has friends in Salonika, Athens, Hania, Mykonos.....

I'm am just really excited about seeing everything there. I've heard through her words how wonderful is her beloved city. The surounding areas are beautiful. Kavala is close. She has an apartment on the beach at Nea Peramos.

Speaking of nearby villages, her parents came from Kalos Agros.

In Piraeus she has some good friends who have her name on a bedroom door (one of 17 bedrooms) where she is always welcome. Theydon't live there full time but there chef does. 

They may have bucks but we don't.

Back to Drama, will I have a language problem. Do you think there might be Gringos living there?

I'm just too curious. I want to know anything and everything. I'll be in Drana on September 21st.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi - I really do not think you will find any native English speakers in Drama. It's really provincial! You will find plenty of people who can speak English who are Greek (it's required to be taught in the schools) but actual expats are probably very few! It's not a place that attracts visitors really as there are no "attractions" per se. However, there are a few archaeological sites in the area (Philippi is most notable) and a museum in Drama as well. There are plenty of cafes and restaurants and all that - it's a city, it's just not a city that visitors tend to go to. I think if you are looking for low-key, you'll be fine. And your wife will of course show you everything  Congratulations on your wedding by the way


----------



## yeliana (Sep 10, 2010)

I am on the same boat here, we are planning to move to Drama next year, my husband has family in Kato Nevrokopi, so if you are still in search of an expat... I will be there lol!


----------

